# Shooting RAW + JPEG on Fujifilm and want to save and look at JPEG on Kindle Fire HDX



## CrabbyGuy (Apr 11, 2014)

I'll be on a long trip and will take at least 3000 photos with Fuji X cameras (16.2 MP sensors that are a bit different than the usual ones), shooting Raw + JPEG.  I want to store them for backup and look at JPEGs for a check of cameras, lenses, and this photographer.  When I get home I want to load the photos into a PC and process them with LR 5.4.  I leave in about six weeks.

I want an app that will load the whole files and display JPGs on the Kindle, not edit anything.  Can anyone help me, please?

Thanks!

P.S. Kindles can only output to HDDs via WiFi and I don't have such an HDD handy, but likely don't need one.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Apr 11, 2014)

How large is the hard drive on your Kindle?  Will it hold 3000 raw+jpeg files from your cameras?


----------



## Harley_Rider (Apr 11, 2014)

How about cloud storage (Dropbox, Google Drive, etc).   You can can just put the jpg in the cloud and then view them on the Kindle.  This way you also have a back up.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 11, 2014)

Bryan Conner said:


> How large is the hard drive on your Kindle?  Will it hold 3000 raw+jpeg files from your cameras?


Tablet devices do not come with HDs.  The Kindle is available in 16GB, 32GB & 64GB models (or about as much memory as a typical SD card.)  That memory on the Kindle needs to also double as the RAM for executing all of the running programs.

I would suggest strongly that the OP invest in an external HDD that can be used by the Kindle.   The weakest most vulnerable, insecure point in the life of your images is when they exist only on the camera card and there is no back up.  If a camera card gets lost or  damaged, then the images on it are irretrievably gone forever.  Traveling is a good place to lose or destroy camera cards  Backing up to a HDD offers little security if the HDD is the only copy of the images.  For this reason you need two copies of your images as soon as possible to minimize risk.


----------

